# snow on the jamestown res



## greenc (Mar 20, 2008)

does anyone know if they are going to plow roads this year i was out fishing the last 2 weekends and the snow is so deep nobody is driving out we tried and stuck instantlybrought the 4 wheeler and managed to get to my house but got stuck 4 or 5 times out and back to the landing if anyone wants to make some money that has a plow let me knw willing to pay for a road to my house so i can pull it off thanks the fishing has been awsome this year lots of 16-18 inchers and yes finally crappies big ones


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Still looking for areas to dump snow! :wink: If ya know what I mean!

Not alot going on this week other then plowing when we get it. Shoot me a PM if interested!

Mike


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I guess I should ask first, how thick is the ice? :-?


----------

